# resuture and repoosition port- a-cath



## codedog (Aug 9, 2011)

Doc did a resuture and repoosition a port a cath - would that be a repair of port a- cath cpt code 36576?


----------



## ASC CODER (Aug 10, 2011)

. There are codes to use to report repositioning of the central venous catheter under fluoroscopic guidance (36597) and surgical revision of the implant-able venous access port and/or subcutaneous reservoir (36575 36576 36578 ).


----------



## codedog (Aug 10, 2011)

think i wil go with 36597


----------



## ASC CODER (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## codedog (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks asc coder


----------



## ASC CODER (Aug 12, 2011)

Anytime


----------

